# Chi seizures



## Abbykins (Mar 31, 2011)

My little girl is 4 now. We have been dealing with seizures every 3 weeks that we are aware of. Today i took her to the vet so that we could start phenobar itol. Does anyone know if the med changes the dogs personality?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I shouldn't thin so,hope all goes well


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

It may be a little while before her body gets adjusted to the phenobarbitol. Just hang in there. Lets hope this med does the job. Sue Davis and the chi's


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It made Smoke very sleepy at first, but he got used to it within a day or two. He seemed a little dull on it, too. But not having the seizures was so worth it. He was having 10 to 12 seizures a day.


----------



## Abbykins (Mar 31, 2011)

susan davis said:


> It may be a little while before her body gets adjusted to the phenobarbitol. Just hang in there. Lets hope this med does the job. Sue Davis and the chi's


Thank you for your advice, i just hope im doing the right thing.


----------

